# Westin Kierland 1BR Thanksgiving $700



## SunandFun83 (Oct 7, 2015)

The standard  one bedroom has a private balcony, master suite with king bed, pull-out sofa, washer/dryer and kitchenette with two burner stove.

This reservation is seven nights November 21st to 27th.

Spend Thanksgiving in the heart of Scottsdale.

Seven Nights for $700

Grab  this fast, the resort has been sold out for several weeks.


----------



## otodd (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice deal. I hope we can take advantage; tbd.


----------



## otodd (Oct 9, 2015)

Probably not for us. Nice offer, though.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Still available - Still pool weather*

We have a frost delay forecast for this Saturday in Michigan.  Great golf weather in Scottsdale this week.

Still available on October 15th.


----------



## jlehrma1 (Oct 25, 2015)

*Kierland still available for Thanksgiving?*

Hey Michigander (Wolverine?):

Is the Westin Kierland rental still available? Check out is Monday November 28?

Former Ann Arborite, Jerry


----------



## SunandFun83 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Still available*

The Westin Kierland Thanksgiving Nov 21 to 28 is Saturday to Saturday.  Still available on November 1st.


----------



## SunandFun83 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Rented - thank you.*

This deeply discounted reservation is no longer available.


----------

